# Grandad Oy



## -Oy- (Apr 1, 2021)

Well what a week! Last Saturday our youngest daughter gave birth to our first Grandchild. 

Meet Oliver - he's a little beauty!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2021)

Congratulations, Grandad Oy - what a thrill for you, and of course, your daughter and son-in-law! Oliver is a gorgeous boy


----------



## Ceege (Apr 1, 2021)

What a handsome little guy!  He will be such a joy to all of your family.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 1, 2021)

Congratulations, Oy! Good times ahead.


----------



## The wanderer (Apr 4, 2021)

There is a magical time ahead of you there's nothing beats being a grandad.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome to the club, Grandpa Oy. 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Pam (Apr 5, 2021)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 5, 2021)

*Congrats, he's adorably precious!*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

Congratulations Oy. Hopefully the first of many. Grandchildren are the icing on the cake.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

The wanderer said:


> There's nothing beats being a grandad.


Oh yes there is - being a grandma!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 5, 2021)

A beautiful baby and a wonderful name. Blessings on him, his parents and all his family.

But, you do realise what this means, don't you?

From now on you are going to have to sleep with a grandmother.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2021)

He’s perfect.  Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks folks


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2021)

He is just beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Well what a week! Last Saturday our youngest daughter gave birth to our first Grandchild.
> 
> Meet Oliver - he's a little beauty!


Congratulations to you and your daughter Oy, Oliver is precious!


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 24, 2021)

4 weeks old today


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> 4 weeks old today


What a gorgeous, precious boy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> 4 weeks old today


Adorable!  Another excellent photo too Oy.


----------

